# Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream MORE PICS ADDED



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Katie kidded with a single doeling at 9 PM. :leap: Pics tomorrow. She was on day 153 :hair: , but it was well worth the wait. Doeling is VERY flashy---chammy broken with lots of white---almost identical to Katie's doeling last year! Thank you Chief :thumbup: (she missed my b'day by 3 hrs)
Candy :sun:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream*

Congratulations! She sure did make you wait!! :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream*

OMG!!! A SINGLE!!! WOW/ I AM SO EXCITED!!!! Woo Hoo!

*CONGRATULATIONS GRAMMA!!!!!*


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream*

Yeah, she has driving me crazy down to a fine art :GAAH: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream*

Liz, I can't believe you're still up! This is a big girl. She weighs 3 1/2 lbs. She's beautiful! Give Chief a BIG hug from me :hug: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream*

Well, she sure had you going too....I never woulda thot that she'd go this long! I think that missing your Birthday by just a few hourswas her bering her spiteful self! How is she taking to baby? Is she mothering her? I know so many questions...but the way Katie is with her doelings has me really hoping that she is a good momma.

Thats not too bad Candy....Bonnie was 4#12oz......and yes Chief will get a very big hug! Lets hope he gives ME doelings next year..lol I was spending some quality time with my mom today and just got back home around 10...had to check things out here before I head to bed....and I am so glad I did!!! Hope to see pics when I get home from work tomorrow!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream*

Katie is being a perfect mother :shrug: She hardly lets the little one move around--she just keeps cleaning and cleaning--stands perfectly still to let her nurse--this is NOT the Katie that you & I know :shades: It's about time she grew up and took some responsability :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream*

That is great!!! Hopefully she keeps up the good work!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream*

yahooooooooooooo.......how exciting...congrats.....  :leap: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream*

oh Candy thats awesome!!! Congrats on the girl


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream*

CONGRATS! :girl: 
:stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream*

:ROFL: I just knew that Chief had girls in him!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream*

CONGRATULATIONS. That is great. They sure make all the hair pulling worth it when a beautiful healthy baby shows up don't they?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream*

can't wait to see the pics!!!

You are killing me!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream PIC ADDED*

Introducing Katies "PAINTED LADY" 









More pics to come!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream PIC ADDED*

 pretty!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream PIC ADDED*

She is adorable!!!  Congratulations!!! :leap: :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream PIC ADDED*

What a doll. Congratulations.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream PIC ADDED*

nice looking girl! congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Katie Kidded at Dee's Dream PIC ADDED*

she is gorgeous .....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres another of the adorable Painted Lady!









Katies udder....I agree Candy, she is nice and it would be best to milk out the one side 2x a day to keep her even


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww....Painted Lady  

Katies udder............nice......... :wink:


----------

